# !!!!!! !!!!
!          ,                 .       ,  ,         ,     .         !     ?     ?

----------


## .

**,       .         
   ,     ?  :Frown:

----------

.
  .    ?

----------

,      ,   !    .       !   . !       ?       (

----------

> .
>   .    ?

----------

,   !    ,  ,   .   ,       .

----------

> ?     ?


    ?)



> ,   !    ,  ,   .   ,       .

----------


## skovalevskaya

> 


    ,   ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

. ,  .        .
          ,       ,  .

----------

> ,   ?


      .        (   :yes: ).         ...  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizavetta

> !     ?     ?


   ,        "       ,  ..."            :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
          (  ,           ,     )       :Wink:

----------


## 1_1_1

> !          ,                 .       ,  ,         ,     .         !     ?     ?


  --     (-).      ( ,      ).  ,           .  ,     :    ,     , ,       .     .  .    .  -     -.        (   )   ,  ,  ,      .      ,           ,   ,   n-      .  ,  ,  ,      . ,   ,       .

----------


## I

,         (       )   .    ,   :   ,   ,        ..
,  .
     ,     -       ,  .  ,    ....
    ,      ,    .    ?
   ,             .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,      ,    .    ?


-,    ,   .      .. -  .
-,    .

----------


## I

,     ( - ),     .
   ?   : , .???

----------

> ,     ( - )


.       




> 


  ,

----------


## I

,   ,      .

----------

,   ,  ,       1  2012,   ,   ,        .       , ..        2 ,      - .           ,    ,   :   ,  ,          ..
  ,     ,     ,  .     ,     ,..       .        .
          ,   -  ?       ?

----------

!       .    ,  , . -       .     ?  , ..  ,            .

----------

!      ?

----------

,  !
     ,     .  ,             :     -   ,    ,    .   ,       .

----------

!       -!    .

----------


## Tatochka900

(     -),      .           "   ".          ,   .         :    ,          .
 .    .

----------

100%  -     .     -        ?    .     -       " " .   ,    .-2  -.   -,   .

----------

,      ?

----------


## 2508

,         .       .    -               (    )     "   ".      -     2-3              ? - ,         /  .   1-2

----------


## 88

,   .       ,    .         .   ,       .      .      ,     .

----------

,    ?  ,      .     .

----------


## Lizavetta

** ,       :Smilie:     ,         .               .   ,    ,     .

----------


## BuhLuxe

! ,  !      ! :Frown:

----------

,        ,   .    ,                .               .   ,       -  .

----------


## BuhLuxe

,     .  -   .     ,    .       ?   ,      .   ,      .           .         ,      .        -   ?

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:    ,        .    ,       ,     :Smilie:

----------

3               .        .   ,    ,  .    ,          .  ,     .     .         .       ,       .

----------


## BuhLuxe

> 3               .        .   ,    ,  .    ,          .  ,     .     .         .       ,       .


-!      !    ,      ! :yes:

----------


## BuhLuxe

!   !  !     !    !!! :yes:

----------

.     .     .  ,      ,     .

----------

> ! ,  !      !


  ,         ,    ,      .

----------


## skovalevskaya

> ,         (       )   .    ,   :   ,   ,        ..
> ,  .
>      ,     -       ,  .  ,    ....
>     ,      ,    .    ?
>    ,             .


,      ?  ,   ,        !

----------


## BuhLuxe

> ,         ,    ,      .


  !       ,    -.    ?   ,      :Wow:

----------


## skovalevskaya

> ,   ,  ,       1  2012,   ,   ,        .       , ..        2 ,      - .           ,    ,   :   ,  ,          ..
>   ,     ,     ,  .     ,     ,..       .        .
>           ,   -  ?       ?


      ?           ,   .?      ,      ?  )

----------


## BuhLuxe

> ?           ,   .?      ,      ?  )


   ,         ,   ! ! :yes:

----------

> !       ,    -.    ?


  :  " ,  "

----------

, ,   -  ,        ,              -    .
   -   ,   ,   .

----------


## BuhLuxe

> :  " ,  "


  ,   ,   ,         ,    ?

----------


## angelboy

.
         ...    ,     (     ).
       !  .
   ,    ,        .

----------


## BuhLuxe

,        .  .

----------

> ,        .  .


 ,          ?

----------


## BuhLuxe

> ,          ?


... ...  , ,

----------

> ... ...  , ,


          ,   ,   ,       .       .
       ,    ,   .
          .

----------


## BuhLuxe

> ,   ,   ,       .       .
>        ,    ,   .
>           .


 .  :yes:

----------


## 111

> ,        .  .


  .           .

----------

,        ,       .    ,   ,                .

----------


## maribora

> !       .    ,  , . -       .     ? .


  ,    3,   . "  ".    "   ".  ,     .     . ,  ,           .    .

----------

,        .     ,    .   .

----------


## BuhLuxe

.

----------

,    4952131757,  .     .     ( ).       .      =)    .    .  .  -"    ,   ".   -    ,   .      - - -    .   )))  =)

----------

> .


    ?

----------


## BuhLuxe

> ?


 ,  .    .

----------

*BuhLuxe*,   ,   ?

----------


## BuhLuxe

. --, .

----------

,   .  ,         ,     .   ,    .       2013 ,  ,        ,     2    ,     .      .     ,         .  !   ,    ,   .      -  .    ,            .   , , ,      ,  ,  ,  .

----------

> ,   .  ,         ,     .   ,    .       2013 ,  ,        ,     2    ,     .      .     ,         .  !   ,    ,   .      -  .    ,            .   , , ,      ,  ,  ,  .


     ?      . : "    !" 
     ,   .     (  )   .     .

----------


## Valtera

> !          ,                 .       ,  ,         ,     .         !     ?     ?


       .
           ,     .

----------


## -

!   ,   ....

----------


## -25

, ,   ,  1,5    "  ".       .     ,  .  , ,           :Biggrin: 

 ,       .   .   ... :Embarrassment:  , ,    -     :Biggrin: 

         ,  , , \ ,    .     , ,     -  .

----------

